# 510 Opinions



## Neutron

I'm going to be getting the 510 installed on Saturday. What do yall think of the 510, those of you that have it? Do you like it? I like the 5.1 capability and the 120 Gig HD for recording. Also, who all got the free 510 offer like me?


----------



## Cyclone

I bit. I'll have to call them and see if I can get a tracking number.


----------



## busboy789

Neutron said:


> I'm going to be getting the 510 installed on Saturday. What do yall think of the 510, those of you that have it? Do you like it? I like the 5.1 capability and the 120 Gig HD for recording. Also, who all got the free 510 offer like me?


I ordered and am also getting installation on Saturday. What is the "5.1 capability"?


----------



## Neutron

busboy789 said:


> I ordered and am also getting installation on Saturday. What is the "5.1 capability"?


The 510 has a 5.1 fiber (toslink) output on the back that enables 5.1 surround sound for the channels that have it.


----------



## Filip1

I have a 510 and I'm getting another one installed Monday. It's fine. It has the same software as the 501 and 508. The only difference is the 120 gig. hard drive. If you like the other 50x's you'll love the 510, because of the 100 hrs of recording space. Oh and I have the All Everthing package so the vod fee doesn't affect me. This may alter your view of the 510, depending on the package you subscribe to.


----------



## btbrossard

Cyclone said:


> I bit. I'll have to call them and see if I can get a tracking number.


Were you able to get a tracking number?

I ordered a 510 on Tuesday (10-28) and was told it would ship the next day and to expect it within 5 business days.

I called yesterday (10-30) and was told the item shipped on 10-28. The CSR told me that they would not have the tracking number yet. I should call tommorow.

I called today (10-31) to ask if they had a tracking number. After about 5 minutes on hold I was told that it had not shipped. The CSR hoped it would ship on Saturday, but it would most likely ship on Monday.

So - the waiting game begins. I had no problem with it taking a few days to ship. However, I am mad they lied about it.

/Benjamin


----------



## Neutron

btbrossard said:


> Were you able to get a tracking number?
> 
> I ordered a 510 on Tuesday (10-28) and was told it would ship the next day and to expect it within 5 business days.
> 
> I called yesterday (10-30) and was told the item shipped on 10-28. The CSR told me that they would not have the tracking number yet. I should call tommorow.
> 
> I called today (10-31) to ask if they had a tracking number. After about 5 minutes on hold I was told that it had not shipped. The CSR hoped it would ship on Saturday, but it would most likely ship on Monday.
> 
> So - the waiting game begins. I had no problem with it taking a few days to ship. However, I am mad they lied about it.
> 
> /Benjamin


An installer is coming to the house to hook mine up tomorrow (Saturday). I ordered this on Wednesday.


----------



## gjrhine

Is there anything tricky about swapping out a 4900 for the 510? I am wondering why people are having installers do this.


----------



## Neutron

gjrhine said:


> Is there anything tricky about swapping out a 4900 for the 510? I am wondering why people are having installers do this.


I really had no choice even though I'm adding it as a 3rd receiver. Unless thats the reason. Anyway, to do that I would have to have my LNB replaced since its only a dual and I need a quad for this setup.

I'm also getting the receiver 4 days after I ordered it. Not bad at all.


----------



## btbrossard

gjrhine said:


> Is there anything tricky about swapping out a 4900 for the 510? I am wondering why people are having installers do this.


I wish I would have chosen to have them install it. I could use it this weekend for the football games. Instead I'll still be waiting around next week for it to be delivered.

/Benjamin


----------



## Dave

I think some of the customers don't want to wait the 7 to 10 to get it, and are taking advantage of the free install that you also get.


----------



## boba

It is also easier for the installer to take your old receiver back. Instead of you having to ship it or face a $50 charge.


----------



## Neutron

What software version does the 510 have and does it support SuperDISH yet?

Installer is here now installing it and adding another cable line from the DISH so I can have the old receiver be our 3rd receiver.


----------



## Neutron

I have noticed that surfing the guide is a little slower than what it does on the 301. Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## busboy789

gjrhine said:


> Is there anything tricky about swapping out a 4900 for the 510? I am wondering why people are having installers do this.


I had an installer come out because I would get it faster (I did the "install" myself when he came) and because I made it a 3rd receiver I needed a quad lnb that DISH was willing to foot the bill to do.


----------



## gjrhine

busboy789 said:


> I had an installer come out because I would get it faster (I did the "install" myself when he came) and because I made it a 3rd receiver I needed a quad lnb that DISH was willing to foot the bill to do.


When you go to a third receiver do you need a third wire coming from the dish?


----------



## jrrdy1380

Just got my 510 this past Wed (had ordered it on Mon and installer took less than 20 min to get it going). I replaced my 7200 with the 510 because it was beginning to run faulty. So far, I have enjoyed the 510 because I wanted to have the ability to record programming similiar to the 7200. The 510 is much better in using to record.

There are also other features that I like on this receiver. They are (in no particular order): 1-Caller Id feature, 2-Ability to use slo-mo forward or backward--great for football, especially if you want to play "replay official", 3-Recording light on front of receiver letting you and others know receiver is recording, 4-UHF remote-easy to use and great for using anywhere in the home w/o having to be line-of-sight, 5-Dish Home features that include Customer Service, News, Games, Instant Weather, and other interactive services, and 6-Hard Drive in system that allows for up to 100 hrs of recording programming.

I would recommend if you ever wanted to get rid of a older model receiver and get a new one for a good price, I would go with this promo. Also, if you already have two receivers and need to add a third, also go with this promo because since your Dish would need to be configured to hook up more than two receivers, the installer that brings the receiver to you would also set up your Dish with the correct configuration for this which beats having to go out and purchase the stuff yourself.


----------



## busboy789

gjrhine said:


> When you go to a third receiver do you need a third wire coming from the dish?


As I understand, it depends on whether you have legacy or dish pro hardware. In my case, I have legacy, yes.


----------



## Neutron

busboy789 said:


> As I understand, it depends on whether you have legacy or dish pro hardware. In my case, I have legacy, yes.


I have DishPro and I had to have a 3rd wire come out of my dish. The installer had to replace my twin with a quad to get it to work. Didn't cost me anything extra.


----------



## Guest

Neutron did they take your twin in trade for the quad or did they leave it with you?


----------



## Guest

Jrrdy, did you have to give the 7200 up for trade or did they let you keep it


----------



## Neutron

Unreg said:


> Neutron did they take your twin in trade for the quad or did they leave it with you?


Oh, they took the twin with them. I have no use for it.


----------



## Matt Stevens

I'm near biting on the special offer (free DVR510 for existing customers). 

Question: I will upgrade to the Superdish next year. Meanwhile, I have a Legacy setup. I plan on removing my 301 and replacing it with the 510. Will this cause any problems, or is it fully compatible with a signal from the older LNBF?

Thaks


----------



## jrrdy1380

Unreg said:


> Jrrdy, did you have to give the 7200 up for trade or did they let you keep it


Yeah, it was part of the promotion in which you have one of two options. Either you replace one of your older receivers with the 510 (don't have to worry about shipping-the installer takes it with them when they bring the 510 to install) or if you are adding on a receiver to your account, Dish will have the installer set it up and add on the additional outlet fee.


----------



## Matt Stevens

You can install yourself as well. They send the receiver, you send the older one back in the same box with a shipping label they provide. That's what I am doing.


----------



## btbrossard

I called again today (Monday 11-3) and asked if a tracking number was available.

After a few minutes of the CSR mumbling something about an "oracle" number and saying the order is complete, I was put on hold for about 15 minutes while he went to check on the tracking number.

When he came back he said the item would ship soon and to expect it within 3 days (from today). No tracking information will be available. If I do not get the package by Friday, I can feel free to call back (just to be told to wait another 3 days).

At least I can't complain about the price  . I just won't be home when it comes and then I can play "UPS Tag" with the little yellow info-notices.

/Benjamin


----------



## Derek

Ahhhh, the magic oracle number...I've been fed that line for the past week. It has been shipped, it hasn't been shipped, it has been shipped, and it has an oracle number but no tracking number...

They are swamped with orders (duh!) and it sounds like they were ill prepared to handle the number of customers that are placing orders. Someone in promotions needs to be fired over this one.

The last story that I got (11/04) is that they are totally out until Friday. They begin shipping from the top of the list again when that order arrives.

While I'm thinking about it, some CSR's need to be fired!!!! I don't mind getting bad news, like they are out of stock, but I HATE being lied to!!!!!



btbrossard said:


> I called again today (Monday 11-3) and asked if a tracking number was available.
> 
> After a few minutes of the CSR mumbling something about an "oracle" number and saying the order is complete, I was put on hold for about 15 minutes while he went to check on the tracking number.
> 
> When he came back he said the item would ship soon and to expect it within 3 days (from today). No tracking information will be available. If I do not get the package by Friday, I can feel free to call back (just to be told to wait another 3 days).
> 
> At least I can't complain about the price  . I just won't be home when it comes and then I can play "UPS Tag" with the little yellow info-notices.
> 
> /Benjamin


----------



## Cyclone

I ordered on the 27th. I called on the 31st and was told that it had shipped and would likely arrive on Monday. They could not provide the tracking number.

I called on Monday to get the tracking number so I could see how far along it is. I was told that it was on back order and that my order had not shipped. But it would likely be there on Friday.


----------



## Filip1

I ordered my 510 upgrade last Thursday. They did the free install on Monday morning. It took 20 minutes. The installer took the old receiver and everything works great!! Total cost... nothing. I don't know why anyone would not want the free install. They seem to do it almost immediately and there is no muss or fuss.


----------



## Neutron

Filip1 said:


> I ordered my 510 upgrade last Thursday. They did the free install on Monday morning. It took 20 minutes. The installer took the old receiver and everything works great!! Total cost... nothing. I don't know why anyone would not want the free install. They seem to do it almost immediately and there is no muss or fuss.


From the time I ordered to the time it was installed was only 3 days. I'm very happy with the service DISH network has given me. Thats one of the reasons I upgraded to the AEP. Even with 3 total receivers and locals my total bill is still less than what cable or DirecTV would charge me.

I am very pleased with the 510 with only one gripe being that the guide moves slower now. But the recording feature makes up for it and then some.


----------



## btbrossard

I recived a call from Dish today to let me know that my reciver has not shipped. They will let me know today when it will ship (not anytime soon, I'm sure).

I'll let you know what I hear.

/Benjamin


----------



## halfportion

I ordered mine last thursday and I continue to get the run around when asking for a tracking # for the 510. You would think the CSR's have never heard of a tracking #!!!!
Today I got them to give me a tracking # and despite confirming the # with the guy, UPS has no record of it. Oh well, I guess a fake tracking # is better than no tracking #.


----------



## gjrhine

I can't get a tracking number out of them either and you know they have it. Down the road if I were to say I never got it I bet they could come up with a tracking number.


----------



## btbrossard

Someone from Dish called back tonight around 6:30 CST.

He said that Dish was sorry that it is having these problems with it's best promotion for current subscribers. He also said that 'everyone' at dish network is aware of the problems they are having with this promotion, including Charlie. They are working to get these shipped as fast as possible.

I thought it was nice someone took the time to call back and at least give a timeframe of when to expect them to ship the receiver.

/Benjamin


----------



## halfportion

halfportion said:


> I ordered mine last thursday and I continue to get the run around when asking for a tracking # for the 510. You would think the CSR's have never heard of a tracking #!!!!
> Today I got them to give me a tracking # and despite confirming the # with the guy, UPS has no record of it. Oh well, I guess a fake tracking # is better than no tracking #.


One other comment to my post, they billed my credit card almost immediately. Its been a while since I ran into a company that bills before they ship!! Not a happy camper. All it would take for me to become happy is to call a CSR and have them tell me it is backordered. Instead I get the run around every time I call.


----------



## gjrhine

Billing before shipping is not legal.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Once charges are made to your dishnetwork account they will not refund them. That comes straight from the service aggreement. Imagine how that would hold up in court.


----------



## Neutron

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Once charges are made to your dishnetwork account they will not refund them. That comes straight from the service aggreement. Imagine how that would hold up in court.


All the better to have the installer come out with the 510 receiver.


----------



## Poosh

I guess I was a lucky one. I ordered my 510 tues the 28th. After seeing other people still waiting and not getting tracking numbers I called them on Mon. to get a tracking number. the csr said they didn't have one yet for me but that it was sent and to not worry about it he ordered his the 27th and still hasn't received his either. :nono: I was a little worried after he said he couldn't get me a tracking number. I just waited and called again yesterday and asked the rep for the tracking number. She asked do you allready I have it I see you called. Told her that he didn't give me one said there wasn't one. She put me on hold for about 4 min. and then came back with a tracking number. I looked it up and it is scheduled to be here today and says it is on time. However it also says it didn't ship or at least received by ups untill Late Mon.

So I am just thankful I didn't have any major probs, and jus crossing my fingers I don't have to play tag with the ups guy and his little stickers on my door.

Larry


----------



## scooper

Whoo hoo - I just called Dish and got my tracking number and an estimated delivery date of friday.


----------



## gjrhine

scooper said:


> Whoo hoo - I just called Dish and got my tracking number and an estimated delivery date of friday.


Same with me but I won't be home Friday. Can I leave a signed note on the door that says leave it?


----------



## Guest

When did you order yours??
I placed an order Oct. 31. Just curious...
Frank


----------



## Neutron

franco said:


> When did you order yours??
> I placed an order Oct. 31. Just curious...
> Frank


Ordered mine on the 29th, but I had the installer come out to the house with it. I would highly recommend that.


----------



## Guest

Neutron said:


> Ordered mine on the 29th, but I had the installer come out to the house with it. I would highly recommend that.


Thanks for the reply!! I just called them and they said it was shipped out and has a delivery date of Nov.10. So its to late to set up an installation. Oh well, will have to wait and be content with reading you guy's thoughts on it!! 
So how do you like it Neutron??
Frank


----------



## btbrossard

I got an e-mail from Dish network today letting me know that my receiver will be shipped today from their Denver warehouse and that I should get it tomorrow by noon.

I ordered it (for those interested) on Tuesday, October 28.

/Benjamin


----------



## Neutron

franco said:


> Thanks for the reply!! I just called them and they said it was shipped out and has a delivery date of Nov.10. So its to late to set up an installation. Oh well, will have to wait and be content with reading you guy's thoughts on it!!
> So how do you like it Neutron??
> Frank


I'm liking it a lot. The only gripe I have is the guide is slower than my 301's guide when looking for a show to watch. Other than that, the Dolby Digital out and the 100 hours of recording time are great!


----------



## batrad

Ordered on the 27th. They billed my credit card on the 30th. Could not get a tracking # from them even though it showed shipped in their system on the 1st.

Finally shipped on the 4th and they have the nerve to ship it UPS Ground !!
Guess I won't see it till the 12th (as per UPS web site)


----------



## Neutron

batrad said:


> Ordered on the 27th. They billed my credit card on the 30th. Could not get a tracking # from them even though it showed shipped in their system on the 1st.
> 
> Finally shipped on the 4th and they have the nerve to ship it UPS Ground !!
> Guess I won't see it till the 12th (as per UPS web site)


They were able to bill me for it on my DISH bill. Are you talking about getting it for $99 or they billed the $24.95 to your credit card?


----------



## Guest

batrad said:


> Ordered on the 27th. They billed my credit card on the 30th. Could not get a tracking # from them even though it showed shipped in their system on the 1st.
> 
> Finally shipped on the 4th and they have the nerve to ship it UPS Ground !!
> Guess I won't see it till the 12th (as per UPS web site)


v

Mine shipped on the 5th and tracking # say's nov. 10 delivery.
woohoo!!!


----------



## scooper

Are you getting it free and the free shipping ? I would expect E* to minimize their expenditure on this as well - I was sort of surprised when they said "only " tomorrow delivery...


----------



## batrad

Neutron 

They charged me $99 on the CC


----------



## Neutron

batrad said:


> Neutron
> 
> They charged me $99 on the CC


So you got the deal with only the 12 month committment?

I did the one that you get it for free but with the 2 year committment.


----------



## Guest

Neutron said:


> So you got the deal with only the 12 month committment?
> 
> I did the one that you get it for free but with the 2 year committment.


Mine was absolutly FREE all the way around with a 2 year commitment. NO shipping, NO handling just the $4.95 per month VOD charge. 2 year commitment was OK by me cause we have been subs for the last 4 years and totally happy with them.....
Frank


----------



## batrad

Since I'm a new sub (<1 year) I did not qualify for the FREE DVR, but got free shipping with CC Autopay


----------



## renardg

franco said:


> Mine was absolutly FREE all the way around with a 2 year commitment. NO shipping, NO handling just the $4.95 per month VOD charge. 2 year commitment was OK by me cause we have been subs for the last 4 years and totally happy with them.....
> Frank


So let me get this straight. I have been a sub for 2 years now with a 501 and if I call and agree to another 2 years I can get the 510 for free with just the $4.95 VOD fee??!! :eek2: 
Do I then own the receiver after the 2 year commitment?

Do I have to sign up for CC autopay?

And another thing I noticed. They said that if I am replacing a receiver that I would have to pay them $50 if I didn't ship it back to them. What!! Why would I do that when I could sell it on ebay for ~$200. I don't understand that.

Thanks for any and all answers


----------



## Guest

renardg said:


> So let me get this straight. I have been a sub for 2 years now with a 501 and if I call and agree to another 2 years I can get the 510 for free with just the $4.95 VOD fee??!! :eek2:
> Do I then own the receiver after the 2 year commitment?
> 
> Do I have to sign up for CC autopay?
> 
> And another thing I noticed. They said that if I am replacing a receiver that I would have to pay them $50 if I didn't ship it back to them. What!! Why would I do that when I could sell it on ebay for ~$200. I don't understand that.
> 
> Thanks for any and all answers


Don't know about owning the reciever after 2 years.
No CC autopay if you go with the 2 year commitment.
And , yes, they do want the old box back or charge you $50.00. For me it's a no brainer since this is my first upgrade since I signed on and am using an old 3000.
If you are returning a 501 it may be worth your while to get charged the $50 and sell it on "the bay".......


----------



## grneal

I ordered my 510 on Tues., signed up for the 2 years and CC autopay and the installer came out today and installed the 510 and took the 301 with him. Worked out great for me. Only took two days from the time I ordered it. Now I have a 508 in one room and the 510 in the other room. 
Great Deal!!!


----------



## renardg

franco said:


> Don't know about owning the reciever after 2 years.
> No CC autopay if you go with the 2 year commitment.
> And , yes, they do want the old box back or charge you $50.00. For me it's a no brainer since this is my first upgrade since I signed on and am using an old 3000.
> If you are returning a 501 it may be worth your while to get charged the $50 and sell it on "the bay".......


Thanks Franco. I was really peaved when I found out about the VOD fee today (I've been off the boards for a while). But this deal sure looks like a winner, and for once you don't have to be a new customer, they are taking care of their existing customers.

Now anyone else know if you then own the reciever after the 2 year commitment or if you are really leasing it?


----------



## Guest

franco said:


> Don't know about owning the reciever after 2 years.
> No CC autopay if you go with the 2 year commitment.
> And , yes, they do want the old box back or charge you $50.00. For me it's a no brainer since this is my first upgrade since I signed on and am using an old 3000.
> If you are returning a 501 it may be worth your while to get charged the $50 and sell it on "the bay".......


Also wanted to say they charged me absolutly 0 for anything!! They told me there would be a 29.95 shipping charge, when the rep went to process it it said zero for shipping! So since she ran my credit card through already, I left the 29.00 as credit on my next bill.......Can't wait to get it setup...COME ON MONDAY!


----------



## n0qcu

renardg said:


> So let me get this straight. I have been a sub for 2 years now with a 501 and if I call and agree to another 2 years I can get the 510 for free with just the $4.95 VOD fee??!! :eek2:
> Do I then own the receiver after the 2 year commitment?
> 
> Do I have to sign up for CC autopay?
> 
> And another thing I noticed. They said that if I am replacing a receiver that I would have to pay them $50 if I didn't ship it back to them. What!! Why would I do that when I could sell it on ebay for ~$200. I don't understand that.
> 
> Thanks for any and all answers


Yes, you can get it free.
Yes, you would own it.
sign up for CC autopay or pay 24.95 shipping and handling. (you can cancel autopay later)
They don't want the old receivers sold on ebay (older ones are too easy to hack)


----------



## renardg

n0qcu said:


> Yes, you can get it free.
> They don't want the old receivers sold on ebay (older ones are too easy to hack)


But not the 501s??? 
I could also sell it here for about the same price, but I think I may just keep it.

Thanks for the info guys, now to talk with the financier to see if this is a doable deal in our current fiscal situation.


----------



## btbrossard

renardg said:


> Thanks for the info guys, now to talk with the financier to see if this is a doable deal in our current fiscal situation.


Would that be the significant other? 

My wife thought she would never use a DVR, but now that it's in the house she loves it.

/Benjamin


----------



## renardg

btbrossard said:


> Would that be the significant other?
> 
> My wife thought she would never use a DVR, but now that it's in the house she loves it.
> 
> /Benjamin


Yes it would, and I have heard her tell friends that she would not give it up for anything. If we can upgrade for a decent price she would probably OK it.


----------



## Neutron

renardg said:


> Yes it would, and I have heard her tell friends that she would not give it up for anything. If we can upgrade for a decent price she would probably OK it.


Mine didn't care. She's not into this new technology as much as I am. As long as she can check her e-mail on her computer or watch Lifetime and that movie channel that Lifetime has, she's happy. The DVR is for me.


----------



## renardg

Neutron said:


> Mine didn't care. She's not into this new technology as much as I am. As long as she can check her e-mail on her computer or watch Lifetime and that movie channel that Lifetime has, she's happy. The DVR is for me.


Yea, that is how it was when we first got it she was just amibivalent to it. Then she figured out the power of the PVR and she loves it. Talk about lifetime movies galore. The cool thing is she can speed watch so when there are parts like transition scenes with no important dialouge just people moving about or fighting and rassling around she fast forwards through them and can finish one of those lifetime 2 hour movies in like 45 mins.


----------



## franco

renardg said:


> Yea, that is how it was when we first got it she was just amibivalent to it. Then she figured out the power of the PVR and she loves it. Talk about lifetime movies galore. The cool thing is she can speed watch so when there are parts like transition scenes with no important dialouge just people moving about or fighting and rassling around she fast forwards through them and can finish one of those lifetime 2 hour movies in like 45 mins.


 Ha HA OMG ...sounds like my wife" lifetime movies, not really interested in new tech"....WHAT am I in for!!!??
Oh well, least I can record tech TV and watch it after Pretty woman and dirty dancing!!!


----------



## Poosh

Does anyone know if there is any plans for a software update or something like that with the 510 to make the guide a bit quicker? I have had the 510 for just a few days now and at first when people said it was slow I thought yeah well I will have a dvr. But they were not kidding it is pretty slow and for a first time dvr user it is a bit frustrating compared to my old 301 guide.

But I must say other then that the 510 is great and I love it and couldn't see myself ever going without a dvr again.

But just wanted to see if anyone had any info on if E* is going to do anything about the slow guide on the 510 or if there is anything that they really can do?

Larry


----------



## Neutron

Poosh said:


> Does anyone know if there is any plans for a software update or something like that with the 510 to make the guide a bit quicker? I have had the 510 for just a few days now and at first when people said it was slow I thought yeah well I will have a dvr. But they were not kidding it is pretty slow and for a first time dvr user it is a bit frustrating compared to my old 301 guide.
> 
> But I must say other then that the 510 is great and I love it and couldn't see myself ever going without a dvr again.
> 
> But just wanted to see if anyone had any info on if E* is going to do anything about the slow guide on the 510 or if there is anything that they really can do?
> 
> Larry


The only thing I can think if is if DISH would have 2 days of the 9 day guide cached into RAM like the 301 has, and just keep having it update every 2 days off the hard drive.


----------



## Soldout

This is an interesting thread. I wish I had read it before I contacted Dish. I essentially had the same beef with them, they didn't provide ANYTHING to their existing customers. I ended up canceling my subscription which caused them to send me to the customer retention department who then asked me what I wanted to keep me as a customer. Long story short, I got a free 510, and a 301. They wanted to charge me 49.95 and I told them I was not going to pay that. I agreed to a lesser charge of 24.95 for "shipping" of the 301 reciever.

The odd thing is, 3 days later the installer showed up and installed a new 510 AND a 301. I moved my 2700 to another room and they installed that also (for free). I got a new quad LNB (free).

Yes, I have a 24 month commitment and there is a 4.95 per month VOD fee (still not sure what this does for me - but it's required). 

It appears to me that an additional 301 reciever may be coming from dish. I wonder what I'll do with it? 

The sad part is, why can't D* be more forthcoming with offers they have for their exisiting customers instead of only offering when someone gets to the point of canceling?


----------



## Neutron

Soldout said:


> This is an interesting thread. I wish I had read it before I contacted Dish. I essentially had the same beef with them, they didn't provide ANYTHING to their existing customers. I ended up canceling my subscription which caused them to send me to the customer retention department who then asked me what I wanted to keep me as a customer. Long story short, I got a free 510, and a 301. They wanted to charge me 49.95 and I told them I was not going to pay that. I agreed to a lesser charge of 24.95 for "shipping" of the 301 reciever.
> 
> The odd thing is, 3 days later the installer showed up and installed a new 510 AND a 301. I moved my 2700 to another room and they installed that also (for free). I got a new quad LNB (free).
> 
> Yes, I have a 24 month commitment and there is a 4.95 per month VOD fee (still not sure what this does for me - but it's required).
> 
> It appears to me that an additional 301 reciever may be coming from dish. I wonder what I'll do with it?
> 
> The sad part is, why can't D* be more forthcoming with offers they have for their exisiting customers instead of only offering when someone gets to the point of canceling?


You basically got the same deal the existing customers get now.


----------



## Guest

Hi guy's, im getting a 510 this week and this is all new to me. Do you leave the power on all the time like my 2700/3700's. I only power them off once a month or so to see if there is any new software. I was wondering if leaving the power on the DVR would hurt the hard drive. Thanks for any help.

George


----------



## Bob Haller

gbenner said:


> Hi guy's, im getting a 510 this week and this is all new to me. Do you leave the power on all the time like my 2700/3700's. I only power them off once a month or so to see if there is any new software. I was wondering if leaving the power on the DVR would hurt the hard drive. Thanks for any help.
> 
> George


Doesnt really matter. E essentially reboots all the 501s, 508s and 510s nightly if the receiver detects inactivity for hours. This updates guides, software and system utilities. It works although it probably shouldnt be necessary.


----------



## Neutron

Bob Haller said:


> Doesnt really matter. E essentially reboots all the 501s, 508s and 510s nightly if the receiver detects inactivity for hours. This updates guides, software and system utilities. It works although it probably shouldnt be necessary.


Where does it say this??


----------



## DishDuffMan

questions b4 I buy it... Could you use the 510 in a tv that is not connected to the DISH network to just playback the recorder shows? thanks


----------



## Guest

DishDuffMan said:


> questions b4 I buy it... Could you use the 510 in a tv that is not connected to the DISH network to just playback the recorder shows? thanks


I wouldn't see why not. It would initially have to be connected to the network to record something but then you could take the receiver somewhere else and playback what it recorded.

Last night there was a big storm going on. The message on my TV said it was searching for the satellite signal. I watched it go through its transponder search thing for a minute or two and then said, "Hey, why can't I just watch what I already recorded?" It worked fine and I guess the search continued in the background. Anyway, I know you can watch a recorded program without having a satellite signal present from doing this.


----------



## bhall7

Is there a complete product manual for the 510 online somewhere? I couldn't find one after searching dishnetwork.com and google.

-bhall7


----------



## TomCat

Bob Haller said:


> E essentially reboots all the 501s, 508s and 510s nightly if the receiver detects inactivity for hours. This updates guides, software and system utilities...


Where ever did you get that idea? The newer OS has a routine where if the unit is left on without a button press between 1 am and 5 am it goes through a routine, but rebooting is not involved. The idea is that this will help prevent the guide from running out. Single-tuner PVR's from DISH need to update the guide occasionally and if left on all the time the guide info will run out, because the unit must tune to a particular transponder to get the guide datastream, and when the system is on it rightfully realizes that it doesn't have permission to arbitrarily tune away from a channel you may be watching. This routine does just that...throwing up a screensaver, tuning into the guide transponder, sucking up needed data, and then eventually spinning down the HD. If you have seen it reboot during this, that is simply a coincidence...either a spontaneous reboot (it happens) or a one-time reboot on command from DISH (which can also happen). Owners can also opt out of this feature in the preferences. Its surprising, at least to me, that this could be misunderstood so easily.


----------



## Filip1

Tomcat, I own 2 508's and 2 510's, and they all reboot (if they are turned off, put in standby) shortly after midnite every night. I'd seen this posted by others a few months ago, but didn't believe it. I've owned these dvrs for a long time and hadn't seen it, but I decided to pay attention and darned if they don't reboot, just like I had read. This is not the shutdown of the hard drive after 4 hrs. of inactivity that you mentioned, this is a reboot. I've seen it many, many, times. I even believe the 721 now does it sometime after 4 am, but I won't swear to this because I just saw it one time a couple of days ago.


----------



## Bob Haller

I plugged mine in a ampmeter one night, it definetely poweres totally off and then restarts. Thats reboot to me. 

Sd its necessary but the did get a lot more stable after that/ Now I reboot my 721 every morning and its running better. someone posted the 721 reboots itself automatically too but I havent wathed it to find out if its true.


----------



## Finthen

TomCat said:


> Where ever did you get that idea? The newer OS has a routine where if the unit is left on without a button press between 1 am and 5 am it goes through a routine, but rebooting is not involved. The idea is that this will help prevent the guide from running out. Single-tuner PVR's from DISH need to update the guide occasionally and if left on all the time the guide info will run out, because the unit must tune to a particular transponder to get the guide datastream, and when the system is on it rightfully realizes that it doesn't have permission to arbitrarily tune away from a channel you may be watching. This routine does just that...throwing up a screensaver, tuning into the guide transponder, sucking up needed data, and then eventually spinning down the HD. If you have seen it reboot during this, that is simply a coincidence...either a spontaneous reboot (it happens) or a one-time reboot on command from DISH (which can also happen). Owners can also opt out of this feature in the preferences. Its surprising, at least to me, that this could be misunderstood so easily.


Hey TomCat,
Could you please specify how/where I access the "Preferences" you speak of to opt out of the nightly shut down of my over night music, for Dish to download their update? I do not find "Preferences" in my 510 menu...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Finthen

Finthen said:


> Hey TomCat,
> Could you please specify how/where I access the "Preferences" you speak of to opt out of the nightly shut down of my over night music, for Dish to download their update? I do not find "Preferences" in my 510 menu...
> 
> Thanks in advance


TomCat,

Thanks for pointing out to look for a way to turn off the "inactivity" default under "instalation" & "Setup" in the menu preferences.....This option(I presume) will allow my overnight music selection to play uninterupted, as I like it.


----------



## tkcaptaina

Neutron said:


> I'm going to be getting the 510 installed on Saturday. What do yall think of the 510, those of you that have it? Do you like it? I like the 5.1 capability and the 120 Gig HD for recording. Also, who all got the free 510 offer like me?


 Well ordered mine on the the 22nd, but was told by CR that there was no FREE OPTION. This was the 2nd CR I had spoken with ,the 1st one told me I would have to sign up for CCAP to even qualify for the $99. Later that day I got a e-mail reply from DISH detailing how to get it for free. Got back on the phone with DISH and after explaining the terms to the CR got my FREE 510, after they talked with someone. This moved my FREE install back 1 day, but saved me $99. After the install which included replacing my TWIN with a QUAD and moving one receiver and replacing one cable. I finally had my 510 operating. This all took about 5 1/2 hrs as the Installer had to wait for his "BOSS" to drive to another store 120 miles away to get the 510 and the quad. After all this hassle DISH refunded my shipping and install fee also and gave me three FREE PPV movies. SO MY SYSTEM WAS TOTALLY FREE and I HAVE TO SAY IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT. I love the 510 it beats the HECK out of my 7100 ,which I moved to the bedroom. I have only 3 complaints and they are mainly remote related. I wish it had a 1 button INSTANT record. I don't like having to select an option, wish the remote controlled more than 4 devices, and I wish it were just a bit larger it has a lot of buttons for its size


----------



## franco

I fully understand your complaints about the remote and have to agree with you, and this is in no way trying to flame you. But is'nt it amazing the way technology has spoiled us! I mean I remember when all we ever wanted was a color TV and we would be on the cutting edge of technology and the envy of everyone on our block!!
No we have this highly advanced machine capable of things we would never have dreamed of as kids, and we manage to find fault with it!! Again, I'm not slamming you as I know where your coming from and I am just as guilty for being as spoiled. Then again, you may be of this generation that knows not of the joy of no remote to turn on the black and white TV.....but hey, I guess thats why we move ahead the way we do, through dissatisfaction!


----------



## spartanrob

How did you guys get the 510 for free? I had to pay the $49.99 upgrade fee?


----------



## zman977

franco said:


> Ha HA OMG ...sounds like my wife" lifetime movies, not really interested in new tech"....WHAT am I in for!!!??
> Oh well, least I can record tech TV and watch it after Pretty woman and dirty dancing!!!


I lucked out with my wife. We have had a 501 for a little over two years and just got a 510 and both get used quite a bit. In fact, I have to remind my wife that I do get to use one of them once in a while. I'll go to set the timer on the 501 in the bedroom and see she has stuff set to record on that one too. She sets one to record "Sex in the Citty" and the other to record NBC progamms. I usually end up rescedualling her Sex in the City records to the west coast feeds so I can record my shows. and THANKFULLY she dosen't like Lifetime.


----------



## bnewt

Is the 510 quiet................I had 2 508's & they were noisy. I don't know if it was the fans or the hard drives but you could here them 15' away. Needless to say, I don't have either one now.


----------



## Bob Haller

I put akll my boxes in the basement. the noise really bugged jen.


----------



## spartanrob

Both my 510 and 501 are very quiet. My new 510 is in the bedroom and we can't even hear it. The 501 is a year and a half old and also is very quiet.



bnewt said:


> Is the 510 quiet................I had 2 508's & they were noisy. I don't know if it was the fans or the hard drives but you could here them 15' away. Needless to say, I don't have either one now.


----------



## Bob Haller

Quiet is very subjective, depending on how much ambient noise one is used to, how sensitive your ears are, the rooms acoustics and a ton of other variables. Whats too noisey for one another person cant even hear.

Older folks generally are less sensitive, but my grandma in her 80s could hear a wisper.

Its very individual.


----------



## Guest

Is this 510 upgrade offer still valid? I am unable to find it anywhere on dishnetwork.com
Thanks,


----------



## david-l

Should I take the offered free 510 and two year contract extension and sell my existing 508? It looks like the way to go, but I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Bob Haller

david-l said:


> Should I take the offered free 510 and two year contract extension and sell my existing 508? It looks like the way to go, but I'd appreciate any suggestions.


Only if you really need the added storage space of the 510. The monthly fee is $5 so buy in if you need more storage space. If I were you I would ewait and see about a 522 upgrade.


----------

